# What is this console from?



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm working on a 65 GTO with a 389 and TH400 from a similar year big Pontiac.

The car has a console with a quadrant that matches a TH400 (or TH350) shift pattern. I know 65s did not come with a 3 speed automatic.

Is this a 65 console with an aftermarket quadrant inserted or is this console out of a later car?










Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Appears to be '65 or 66 auto console with original shifter that has had a Shiftworks conversion installed.


----------



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks, PH...that makes sense!


----------



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

I ordered and received the console glove box lock for this car. (see first post above)

What holds it in place in the lid?

What does the latch look like? It doesn't seem to catch anything.

Thanks!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

You need one of these :

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...81B&order_number_e=NDQ1Nzg5OA==
&web_access=Y


----------



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

Ordered. Thanks, Slim!


----------

